# V neck ribbing question



## Crafteresa (Mar 13, 2012)

after my disappointment with my grandsons jumper
I would like to ask you all a question.........

what method do you use for ribbing round a v neck jumper

make rib pick up stitches of jumper and fold ribbing to underside?
same as above but fold to outside?
dont fold the rib at all?
make the rib separately and sew it on?

how do you deal with the point of the V?

I want to find the best way
to make a real good professional looking V neck ribbing

I have brother KH891 machine with KR830 ribber
I dont have a hague linker or anything like that

looking forward to all your suggestions ;o)


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I have never folded the rib always stuck to a single finish .the v point stitch I keep to a knit stitch but I have found when picking up stitches dont go too near the edge go down a bit.It is difficult picking up stitches as it can sometimes look messy.


----------



## Crafteresa (Mar 13, 2012)

jemima said:


> I have never folded the rib always stuck to a single finish .the v point stitch I keep to a knit stitch but I have found when picking up stitches dont go too near the edge go down a bit.It is difficult picking up stitches as it can sometimes look messy.


so do you knit the rib, transfer to main bed then attach the garment and then cast off?


----------



## 55607 (Feb 23, 2012)

I think Diana Sullivan has a beginner video that shows her sewing down a vneck ribbing on a child's sweater. You can find it on youtube, just search dianaknits.


----------



## MarisW (Mar 10, 2012)

I found an excellent two-part video that shows how to make and add a ribbed neckline to a v-neck sweater. Even though this is for a child's sweater, the technique works for all sizes.

Part 1 : 



Part 2:


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Crafteresa said:


> jemima said:
> 
> 
> > I have never folded the rib always stuck to a single finish .the v point stitch I keep to a knit stitch but I have found when picking up stitches dont go too near the edge go down a bit.It is difficult picking up stitches as it can sometimes look messy.
> ...


I always do this bit by hand knitting.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I always knit the band and attach the garment to it, the "v" is done by reducing the stitches, usually every other row.


----------



## dvbegs (May 26, 2011)

You can make the ribbing on your machine as follows: Seam 1 shoulder. Pick up the stitches from the V to seamed shoulder and across the back and knit the ribbing (decreasing at V) Cast off stitches, then pick up the other side and make ribbing and then you can join the 2 parts at the V. Hope this helps.


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

I make upside down v-neck raglans using Jodie Raymond or Thelma Viers patterns. 

The sweater starts with the ribbing, which is sectioned off into lelt sleeve, r sleeve, front, and back. 

When the sweater is done you only have 2 seams to sew plus stitching the bottom v of the neckband shut.

I highly recommend this method.


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

dvbegs said:


> You can make the ribbing on your machine as follows: Seam 1 shoulder. Pick up the stitches from the V to seamed shoulder and across the back and knit the ribbing (decreasing at V) Cast off stitches, then pick up the other side and make ribbing and then you can join the 2 parts at the V. Hope this helps.


Can you tell us how you decrease the stitches at the V neck?


----------



## Janeybabes (Dec 27, 2011)

I always do a single bed neck for v necks, not use the ribber. 


One way that I use quite a lot is join a shoulder seam, 
pick up stitches across back neck and down one side of the v, knit my rows, decrease the tension by a few clicks every 3 rows.. then do a fold row at tension 8, back down tension and click it back up when knitting the other side. I also decrease a stitch every row at the v end to fold row.

Pick up the stitches and cast off. I then knit the other side of the neck the same and sew a seam at the shoulder opening.


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

The way that I do the v is to have the point of the v on a stitch holder or waste yarn. When I hang the neck line I keep track of this stitch. I do join on shoulder seam, then I knit one row and decrease on the v sts by transferring the stitch on either side of the v to the v stitch. This requires you then moving all the stitches from each side in to fill the empty needles. You then work 2 rows and repeat this decrease. Of course you are dropping and latching the ribbing as you do this. This will leave a perfect miter for the v neck.


----------

